# General Calibers Questions



## [email protected]

Please use this thread to ask any question you may have about Calibers.


----------



## wilmoo13

*CCW Classes*

I see schedules at Gander Mountain. I took my course at your range several years ago. Want to get my wife into a class. Do I do that at the range or at Gander Mountain?


----------



## [email protected]

Registration is done @ Calibers, we outgrew the small classroom, but still use it for our Personal Defense Classes and Private CCH Classes. Thanks for the question.


----------



## OracleMSU

*.22 League night*

I was wondering if you needed to be a member of the range to participate in the .22 league night? Also, and this will show that I am a beginner: is this a pistol league?

If so, since I have never been in a league before, will there be someone there who will be willing to show me the ropes on the particulars of league shooting.

Thanks in advance for your help.

-----Geoff-----


----------



## [email protected]

Don't need membership, just show up. It is pistol. These guys are good people and will take time to help you and show you the ropes. Just come by and check it out and see if its for you.

Thanks for the question
Kenny


----------



## DARLADAWG

Hi guys. My name is Kevin and I came in with a friend today to qualify for the ccw course and just wanted to drop a few notes here. First of all, until today, I hadn't shot for a good 10-12 years and I an absolute blast today. You have a great facility and it's really convenient. My first question is, if my 9 year old son wants to shoot, can he? I know I have to be with him, I just wasn't sure if there was a "cutoff" for kids. Number two, if I read the range rules correctly, you guys clear all weapon malfunctions and jams? That's fine, I just want to be sure. I won't bring it to you like that one guy did while I was there.:anim_lol: Third, my wife and son are curious about the cats. I had been to Calibers back in '94 when I bought my P94 and I think they were there then. I thought I had more questions, but I guess not. 

Sorry for the long post and I hope to see you guys Saturday. My wife will try to do her ccw qualifying then. Later.


----------



## rigginc

So who's the new guy at Calibers? How's Pops? Has he turned the hospital into an Obama-free gun zone yet? LCP/CTC rocks.....order the pocket holster please! Thanks for being there.


----------



## [email protected]

*Answers 4 Kevin*

Children are welcome at Calibers as long as THEIR parent is present, the child listens well, and is mature enough to handle a gun. I know 45 year olds that I don't ever want to see on the range.

If you feel comfortable clearing a weapon, and can follow the "pointed down range" rule at the same time, it is fine to clear it yourself. That rule is for people that might not be familiar with their weapon, or a rental. I'll gladly clear a customers gun 100 times before I want to make them feel uncomfortable clearing it themselves.

We have about 30 cats, 26 of them are fixed. They are range cats and you can tell we take care of them, some are boarder line obese.

Thanks for the questions Kevin


----------



## [email protected]

rigginc said:


> So who's the new guy at Calibers? How's Pops? Has he turned the hospital into an Obama-free gun zone yet? LCP/CTC rocks.....order the pocket holster please! Thanks for being there.


There are a few customers who have volunteered to help in the current time of need. And I'm very grateful for all the help I've been getting. Pops is doing great, check the other thread. Thanks for the reminder on the pocket holster. Not yet a gun zone but I was impressed with how many employees/Calibers customers recognized us in the hospital.

Kenny


----------



## ashwinder

*Age for membership*

I am 20 years old and currently in BLET. I need a place to shoot and there is nowhere around my area. So i was wondering what the age requirement for Calibers memberships was.


----------



## [email protected]

*Non-Sense*

You can't own a handgun or purchase ammo under 21. And it is also our policy that anyone under 21 must be accompanied by *their* parent. But you can work security @ 18 and carry an issued gun and be supplied ammo by your employer and even bring he gun home with you...... Some laws don't make sense but they are still the laws.

Kenny


----------



## DARLADAWG

I have a friend that's getting a Taurus Judge and wants to know if he will be able to fire it at the range as it fires a .410 shot shell.


----------



## [email protected]

*Friends Don't Let Friends Buy Taurus*

After 5 rounds of 45 colt, The barrel went an impressive 15 yards.


----------



## Paul HPU

*Indoor Shooting Range*

Greetings Kenny!

My name is Paul, and I am a senior marketing student at High Point University. As a part of a class project, we are required to start a new business venture and complete all the marketing for it. Our group chose an indoor shooting range. Candidly, I do not know much about the operations of a gun range. I was wondering if our group would be able to meet with you or one of your partners and tour the facility. We are trying to put into place what it would cost to open a gun range like calibers. I wanted to let you know that we have absolutely no intention of actually opening a gun range, so you have no worry about creating any sort of competition. Please let me know if you would be interested in helping us out. My contact email is [email protected].

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Paul Abell
Marketing Student,
High Point University


----------



## [email protected]

*You are welcome any time!*

Paul, 
let us know when you come by and we'll help any way we can.

Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## Bigg Daddy

[email protected] said:


> After 5 rounds of 45 colt, The barrel went an impressive 15 yards.


And it was the straightest shot I made with that gun ( that was shot #6 with federal 410 000 buck shell )


----------



## [email protected]

*I was wrong*

I misspoke, it blew the barrel off after the first 410 shell, which was the 6th round through the gun. It still won't ever be in my gun safe.

Kenny


----------



## mjveresp

*S&W or Sig*

Kenny:

You mentioned in the class that if we had any questions about different guns to go ahead and ask so here we go. I was looking at the Sig p250 and the guy at Gander showed me the S&W M&P 9mm. For about $139 difference and a lifetime warranty with S&W it seems like that would be the better buy.

I am not really going to conceal to much, more recreation then anything, but thought you might be able to help me out.

Also, I knnow you have some Sigs for rental at the range, anything similar to the M&P?

appreciate the help!


----------



## [email protected]

*2 Different Animals*

I have owned almost every Sig over the years but not a 250, a 250 is not a real Sig IMHO. It's an idea that was intended to fly in Europe and failed, and now it's here. The double action was best described by one of Calibers customers/Friends.

"I have shot bows with shorter draw length!"

I have fired one in 9mm DAO and his statement was very true. I like DA/SA with a de-cocker but the M&P is definitely the way to go unless you shoot a real Sig and like it better. I've got a 40cal M&P in the rental case with Crimson Trace grips. My 229 in 9mm is @ the gunsmith but that is the best shooting 9mm we have. These guns are totally different but I don't think a 250 is the smart choice. Come shoot them first.

Good luck
Kenny


----------



## pwd

Do you have a Glock 19 for rent? When will the rental list be back on the site.?


----------



## trbrackett

*CCW class weeknights*

I checked the calendar and saw no CCW scheduled during the week in May. I cannot make the Saturday classes so I would love to see weekday classes if possible. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

*Gun List*



pwd said:


> Do you have a Glock 19 for rent? When will the rental list be back on the site.?


 Yes to the glock 19, I apologize for not getting the rental list back on the site, I'll try to get it done this week.

Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

*May Schedule*



trbrackett said:


> I checked the calendar and saw no CCW scheduled during the week in May. I cannot make the Saturday classes so I would love to see weekday classes if possible. Thanks.


 We are trying to take some time off in May. We will get cranked back up in June. Check the calender early next week, hopefully I'll have it scheduled by then.

Later 
Kenny


----------



## tcg

*New shooter*

Hi,
I do not currently own a handgun but am thinking about getting one. I don't know what make, caliber, or model would work best for me yet and do not have a permit to purchase a gun. Given that, can I get a visitors pass and rent a gun so that I can try different calibers and see what feels right for me? I have shot rifles and handguns before but it has been quite some time since I have done so.


----------



## [email protected]

Thats what we do. The main thing is, if you don't know, just ask. We have all been in your shoes, use us as a resource, we'll help you do it right the first time. Definitely rent before you buy. We don't charge to swap guns, $6 covers the use of a gun all day, all you have to do is buy ammo. Come check us out.

Kenny


----------



## fishboy605

Do ya'll have any USP compacts (in any caliber) or a 9mm USP or a .45 USP for rent. I have shot a .40 USP at a range here in Raleigh but I want to shoot them all before I make a decision. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

*No USP Compacts*

I don't have any compact USP's, just full size in 9, 40 & 45. The Usp was developed in the late 80's and the ergonomics are just not there. If I was going to get an H&K I'd go for the P30 in 9, the P2000 in 9 or 40, or the H&K45c. My everyday carry is a H&K P30 da/sa. If you want to shoot my P30 or one of my P2000's just send me a private message or call the range 336-668-3232. I usually work Tues. Wed. Sat. & Sun. Just call to make sure, and so I can have the other ones for you to try.

Kenny


----------



## CookieLady

Oh well Kenny, you might have to make a special trip then because I was bringing the cookie request this evening when Chris and I come down. I suppose Manny might be able to save you one or two for Sat though. :mrgreen:


----------



## [email protected]

*Eye for an Eye*

CookieLady
The last batch that you brought never made it home. And Manny's container was only half full by the time he received it the next day. What comes around goes around. I stopped in the range today but nothing about cookies was mentioned. I've always heard, it's the thought that counts, but I rather have the cookies!!!!!

Thanks Again
Kenny


----------



## Woody

No questions. Just wanted to let you all know my wife and I love your range. Thanks from Salisbury!


----------



## [email protected]

*Thanks Man!!!*

Woody
Sweet!!!!! If that ever changes, please let us know. 
Your welcome from G-boro!!!!

Later 
Kenny


----------



## Woody

Thanks Kenny. I forgot to ask while ew were there today about the .22 leauge. How good are these guys and gals ( I don't want to look to bad) and how is this set up. Any info would be great.

Thanks,

Woody


----------



## [email protected]

Some guys have been shooting all their life, others a few months. They are very helpful, Clark and others will help you get set up. Come check it out just to see if its for you. By the way, next to some you will look bad, but thats not what its about. These guys want you to get to their level, and will help any way they can. Starts @ 7 on thursdays. Try to get there around 6:30 to talk to some of the guys. I wont be there on thursday but just ask Carl or Manny to point them out.

Hope you enjoy it.
Kenny


----------



## Clark2245

Woody said:


> Thanks Kenny. I forgot to ask while ew were there today about the .22 leauge. How good are these guys and gals ( I don't want to look to bad) and how is this set up. Any info would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Woody


Hi Woody,

As Kenny said by all means come by and give it a try Thursday evening. We are not set up as a competitive league now so don't worry about looking bad or anything like that. The idea is to have a good time doing some shooting and hopefully learn a little along the way. We have shooters of all experience levels in our group with several starting very recently. All you need is a 22 pistol and an interest in learning something new. Bullseye is the modern version of some of the earliest pistol shooting competitions and if you enjoy what we do there is a whole world of competitive shooting available. But come check it out and see what you think.

Clark


----------



## Woody

Thanks Clark,

My daughter has a softball game this evening but I am hoping to come up next Thursday. I am not new to shooting, not perfect and not bad, but did not know how competitive the league was. 

Woody


----------



## K4HC

*.22 League Night*

Woody,
The competition will be with yourself! I attended for the first time last night, and Clark and the group were extremely friendly and welcoming.

I look forward to meeting you on a future Thursday night, as I intend to become pretty regular.

Chris


----------



## Clark2245

Woody said:


> Thanks Clark,
> 
> My daughter has a softball game this evening but I am hoping to come up next Thursday. I am not new to shooting, not perfect and not bad, but did not know how competitive the league was.
> 
> Woody


I certainly understand about life getting in the way sometimes! You're welcome to come whenever you can make it and we'll get you started into the world of bullseye. As Chris said you will only be competing with yourself and none of the other shooters try to show anyone up or anything like that. If you decide you like it and want to get into the competitive side of the sport I'll be glad to help you with that also.

Clark


----------



## JimDykes

*Availability on June 27*

Is there availability for the June 27 CCW class? Thanks.

Jim *****


----------



## [email protected]

*CCH Classes*

Yes, plenty of room left. Lately the classes are only half full, but things are picking up again. Registration is done @ Calibers, classes are held @ Gander Mt.

Sorry for the late reply,
Kenny


----------



## Woody

Hey Kenny, Any shortage of ammo for tomorrow? Trying to figure out what caliber gun to bring.

Thanks,

Woody from Salisbury


----------



## [email protected]

*No Forty Fives*

Sorry man, I just got back into the swing of things as of yesterday, I had some sinus surgery done 2 weeks ago. No 45s, no 357mags, 2 boxes of 380, but all others are still in stock . This ammo thing is getting old!!!

Sorry I missed you guys.


----------



## Eric

Hope all went well with your surgery. I had ear surgery 7/29 and I will be recovering for a while. Might try to make it in to the range in the next couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

*Getting there.*

All surgery sucks, the face has got 2b the worst. The ear thing cant be fun either. Hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm getting there, just no energy.

Take it easy!!
Kenny


----------



## Woody

Dude, hope you are fellin better man. Should be up in the next week or so.


----------



## Messenger

*Shooting instruction from Yousef Sansour*

I have been a member at Calibers for about two years. I have always enjoyed shooting. I am a fair shot but not great. I continue to practice because I want to be a good shot and it's fun. I have learned, in other competitive endeavors, that you have to start with a good foundation. I am so glad I spent the $200 and went through Yousef Sansour's class yesterday. This guy is a wealth of knowledge and an incredible shot too. I can understand why he is rated #11 in the nation. I shoot a Glock 21. I've always had a problem managing recoil for a follow up shot. Not any more! A change in grip with a change in weak hand grip pressure, problem solved. Also with now knowing proper trigger manipulation my groups have shrunk by at least half. The class was 9 hours long and I wish it was longer. Thank you Yousef and thank you Calibers for having this class. When's the next one?.................................Bill


----------



## MDS Seven

*New Shooter*

Kenny,

I just moved to North Carolina from Ohio in July. I've done a small amount of shooting but not for a couple of years and only with a 20 ga. shotgun. I am looking into getting back into shooting and was wondering what kind of instruction is available from your range and what the atmosphere is like. I've been to ranges back in Ohio and they weren't very conducive to new shooters, but from reading this forum I like seeing that you seem to welcome people of all skill levels.

Could you give me some information on what kind of instruction you do and anything I need to do paperwork wise or licensure related before I come to your range?

Thanks in advance for the help, I look forward to stopping by soon!

Matt


----------



## fastfreddie

*.22 LR rifles - still allowed at Caliber's?*

Hi!
I have not been to the range in a few years, but I'm heading down to join again in the next week or so. Do you guys still allow the firing of low caliber rifles like a .22LR on the range?

Thanks for the help! 
Freddie


----------



## [email protected]

*A Okay*

22 to 44mags in either a pistol or rifle is cool with us, no bottleneck cartridges or shotguns or black-powder.

Freddie, glad to have you back as a member.
See you on the range


----------



## Eric

Kenny,

What are your hours of operation the week of Thanksgiving? We've got family coming in that week and they want to shoot.

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## [email protected]

*No Shooting on Turkey Day !!!!!!*

We will be closed Thursday and Friday. Hope that works 4 u.

Kenny


----------



## Eric

Turns out our company won't be here that long anyways, so we won't be able to come over and shoot. They are coming in Weds. evening and leaving Fri. morning.

Might come in Weds. with our oldest son who is in the USAF. He'll be in Tues. night.

:smt1099 :mrgreen:


----------



## [email protected]

*Sweet*

Bring your boy and bust some caps, sorry about the closed Friday thing, believe it or not we have families too, I don't like most of them but they are still family!!!!

Later
Kenny


----------



## Eric

LOL

No worries. I would have been surprised if you would have been open.

I'm sure I'll see you before then. I need to practice. Can't have one of my son's out-shoot me. :mrgreen:
:buttkick:


----------



## tp00

*Sig P229 ques*

The 9mm P229 that is available for rent, which model is it? Is it the DAK version, or DA/SA? Does it have the SRT trigger? Any opinions on those options? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

*Sig 229*

Standard DA/SA, no funky stuff here, the DAK is very hard to master, bad trigger control is a must (trigger slap) the reset is not positive and very, very long pull. SRT or short reset trigger is awesome but I dont think its worth the money to retrofit, also, I dont recommend it for new shooters. Unintentional triple taps are a little scary at times. Let me know if you have any other questions, sorry it took a week to get back to you..

Kenny


----------



## Jbw52

I am a new handgun owner and shooter and I am really having a good time at Calibers. I have been coming in about once a week now.

I know that the rules state that anyone under 21 yo must be accompanied by their parent. So I guess that if I want to bring my ROTC grandson, I have to bring his mother too? I have nothing against his mother, but she is not real gun friendly and probably would not want to come. I was hoping for a real grand father/grandson bonding session since his dad is not in the picture.


----------



## ashwinder

*cch class*

How far in advance does your classes fill up normally?


----------



## fcsnc

What kind of eye protection do I need to get for Calibers? I wear glasses all the time (to see with).


----------



## [email protected]

*Under 21*

If you want to bring your grandson, I either need one of his parents there or have a note with contact info, giving you permission to supervise him on the range.

Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

*CCH Class*



ashwinder said:


> How far in advance does your classes fill up normally?


As of late, our classes are not full, if one does book, I make a "Class is full" note on the Calibers.net calendar. Signing up and shooting the qualification a few days prior to class would be preferred, if not late Friday is fine, we close at 7pm. No sign up the day of.

Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## [email protected]

*Eye Protection*



fcsnc said:


> What kind of eye protection do I need to get for Calibers? I wear glasses all the time (to see with).


If your current lenses are scratch/chip resistant you are fine, true safety glasses have a more coverage and are usually closer to the face. If you stick with your everyday glasses, try to wear a billed cap to prevent hot brass from going over top & behind your lenses. 
ANSI rating Z87.1 or Z87+ are the recommended lenses for shooting, I recommend the Z87+, they protect from higher velocity higher mass impacts. These are polycarbonate lenses. We provide eye protection @ no charge and all are ANSI approved Z87 lenses.

Thanks for the question.
Kenny


----------



## fcsnc

Kenny, 
Thanks so much for the reply. It's great that you provide free glasses for those who come in w/o them. I had not thought of the billed cap (I'm usually hatless), and will add it to the list of stuff to bring. 
Thanks again,
Tom


----------



## Todd

algore is a fatwoman said:


> A general caliber question thread eh?


Calibers is an range/training center and is one of our sponsors here on the site. http://www.calibers.net/index.html

This section is for questions to Ken and staff about the range, not a caliber thread.


----------



## umreb2002

*Kahr*

Kenny,

What do you think about Karh handguns? I'm looking at the MK40 series, model M4048.


----------



## [email protected]

*Kahr*

Great little guns, my wife carried a PM9 for a year or so. Before she started to carry the Kahr, I shot 700 rounds without a single malfunction, all types and weights of ammo. Other than a Sig 239, its the only gun I regret selling. Trigger is different than anything else out there, but a great gun and very carry-able.

Kenny


----------



## cwomack

Kenny, will you guys be open tomorrow? Wasn't sure b/c of the snow.


----------



## gkananen

*Kahr*



[email protected] said:


> Great little guns, my wife carried a PM9 for a year or so. Before she started to carry the Kahr, I shot 700 rounds without a single malfunction, all types and weights of ammo. Other than a Sig 239, its the only gun I regret selling. Trigger is different than anything else out there, but a great gun and very carry-able.
> 
> Kenny


I just picked up my PM9 today. It's the blackened slide night-sighted version. Can't wait to bring it this weekend!


----------



## [email protected]

*Congrats*

Hope you like it, i'll be working all weekend. If you need any help breaking it in, I'll be happy to shoot it for ya!!!!:smt082


----------



## Eric

I wanna run a few rounds through it too. I'm overdue for some recoil therapy.


----------



## gkananen

[email protected] said:


> Hope you like it, i'll be working all weekend. If you need any help breaking it in, I'll be happy to shoot it for ya!!!!:smt082


We just put 150 rounds through it tonight. Chances are I'll make another visit soon. The Kahr itself performed flawlessly. I'm shocked by what this gun is capable of at 7 yards.

Taking into account my lack of experience with small guns and firing this particular one for the first time in cold weather conditions? Amazing.


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice pics*

Did you cycle some of those gold dots through it? 
Some guns don't like 9mm Gold Dots, they are longer than others and small guns sometimes have issues with them. 
I miss my PM9!!!!!!

Kenny


----------



## gkananen

[email protected] said:


> Did you cycle some of those gold dots through it?
> Some guns don't like 9mm Gold Dots, they are longer than others and small guns sometimes have issues with them.
> I miss my PM9!!!!!!
> 
> Kenny


I haven't fired any Speer out of it. I have the 124 grain GDHP (standard pressure) loads. I plan to really be using lighter weight 115 grain hollow points in this thing.

What made you sell yours?


----------



## [email protected]

*The Wife*

The wife's carry gun that never got carried, and needed to fund a carry piece for her, standard J-frame with Crimson Trace.

Kenny


----------



## gkananen

[email protected] said:


> The wife's carry gun that never got carried, and needed to fund a carry piece for her, standard J-frame with Crimson Trace.
> 
> Kenny


That's good. Is that easier for her to carry?

I only weigh around 135 pounds, so even a small gun may get to be a challenge for me to conceal.


----------



## Eric

I enjoyed sending a few downrange with the Kahr. Our first 2 mags sucked (accuracy) but we were dialed in after those.

... and since we're posting gun pr0n in this thread...


----------



## [email protected]

*Carry Question*



gkananen said:


> That's good. Is that easier for her to carry?
> 
> I only weigh around 135 pounds, so even a small gun may get to be a challenge for me to conceal.


She purse carries, I don't agree with it, but she carries religiously!!! She's recently been talking about going back to a small 9mm and carrying on her person. If you get the right carry holster it makes all the difference in the world.

Kenny


----------



## gkananen

[email protected] said:


> She purse carries, I don't agree with it, but she carries religiously!!! She's recently been talking about going back to a small 9mm and carrying on her person. If you get the right carry holster it makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Kenny


I've managed to make the bellyband system work for the Kahr. It's a slow presentation, but it's comfortable. And I try to also carry religiously. I say kudos to the person who carries high percentage. No matter what way they are carrying, it says a lot more about that person than the one who chose a system that doesn't work for them. I'm not sure how many permit holders out there carry to a high degree, but I've heard that it isn't a lot.


----------



## KCglock19

Why is the minimum age 21 to shoot by yourself at calibers? Why can 18+ not shoot? Just wondering since you can OC at 18. Also, can you take any classes (not the CCW class of course) being 19yrs old?


----------



## [email protected]

It is legal to posses a handgun at 18, but not own that same gun, you cant buy pistol ammo under the age of 21. A security company can actually hire and arm an 18 year old, but they can't buy ammo at a local gun store. The security company is able to provide it by law. Allowing underage shooters to use our range without their parent, would add allot more confusion we don't need. The 21 thing is our rule. 

I have no problem teaching a basic pistol to someone that is 19, with parental consent. We do not offer competition or close quarter training for under 21. Once again this is Calibers rule. 

Kenny


----------



## MikeNice

I was looking at the website and had a few questions. 

With the Security, LEO, Fire membership what is the rate for personal instruction? Also, what would be the policy on bringing my wife to shoot on occasion? 

Are all of your rental guns listed in the PDF? I didn't notice anything in .380. Are there any plans to add a Bersa or similar sized .380 in the future?


----------



## [email protected]

MikeNice,

We really don't charge for basic instruction. If you need more help than what we can provide during normal business hours, we'll cross that bridge when we get there. 
Any guest of a Quarterly, Security, Fire, or LEO Member is $10 per day. 
The PDF is as updated as possible, other than the occasional trip to the gunsmith. 
380's are a minimal defensive caliber with costly ammo, sharp and almost always harsh recoil and poor ammo selection and availability. Bersa's don't hold up to personal use, not to mention commercially. Any reliable 380 costs at least $500 and recoil springs have to be replaced every 200 rounds, (Sig 238 & Kahr P380) which means several times a day at our range. Carry something other than a 380, if you can, there are several very concealable 9mm's being produced.

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## wa

I took the conceal carry course last weekend and this is from the 37 page booklet:

"** Please have the following information available to expedite the process**

..5. The name, address, and phone number of the closest relative outside you household"

Does the sheriff's department contact the closest relative outside my household? If so, I'll need to notify them that that will be happening.

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

They do contact closest relative. I have heard this is not always the case.

Kenny


----------



## fullthrottle

Hello,

Looking to rent a handgun at Calibers. The rules say "eye and ear protection must be worn at all times." Do you have eye and ear protection for rent OR must I bring my own?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Eye and Ear protection are provided by Calibers at no charge. If you have your own, thats fine also.

Kenny


----------



## wa

I'm not sure where to post this but thought it would be appropriate somewhere here. Gov. Perdue passed a law expanding the "Castle Doctrine" allowing concealed carry in State Parks.

link: Expanded Castle Doctrine Allows Concealed Guns In State Parks | digtriad.com


----------



## CapNBlenheim

Hi, haven't shot for years and then mainly rifles. Made the decision to buy a pistol for home protection and probably will go for a concealed carry at some point. Got a purchase permit this week but was hoping to shoot a couple of .40 calibers before I go buy though I'm leaning towards the S&W for price and my friend has one he loves. At this point I am totally lost on pistols and am hoping your facility might be helpful. Can I come shoot some .40's without a membership? Any advice on how to proceed here? I'm anxious to buy quickly but don't want to leap before I look. thoughts from the pro's?


----------



## [email protected]

Our largest selection of rentals is in 9mm. The 40 will have a quicker, snappier recoil. If you haven't shot a 40, you need to try it. I prefer a 9mm for follow up shots. A visitor pass is $15, gun rental is $6, box of 40 cal is $25 & targets are $.50 to $2 each. Try a bunch, we don't charge extra to try multiple guns, $6 gets you a gun for the entire visit. Try them all. 
Hope this helps. 

Thanks 
Kenny


----------



## HPjimbo

Hello Calibers, I want to bring a brass catcher with me into my stall when I shoot. I am shooting a 9x18 (Makarov) and want to be able to reload the brass. This will be something like a brass trap, not an attachment to the pistol. It will make policing my brass much easier. Does Calibers have any issue with this? Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]

*Brass Catcher*

Calibers insurance will not allow a floorstanding brass catcher. But if you have a brass catcher that will sit on the shooting bench, that is allowed.

Thanks
Kenny


----------



## ahhbehh

Hello, I just bought a new Trij RMR 06 off a fella and slapped in on my Glock 19. This is my first red dot and have no idea how to Zero it in, anyone there can help with this?


----------



## DJ Niner

ahhbehh said:


> Hello, I just bought a new Trij RMR 06 off a fella and slapped in on my Glock 19. This is my first red dot and have no idea how to Zero it in, anyone there can help with this?


Put up a big target at close range, with an obvious aiming point (a colored dot, two intersecting lines, whatever).

Load your pistol with three rounds, take up a steady position (ideally, a rested position, such as sitting at a bench with your hands resting on a sandbag), and carefully fire all three shots, using the dot to aim at the center of your aiming point on target. If you did a good job of carefully aiming and squeezing the trigger for each shot, you should have a tightly-clustered three-shot group somewhere on target. Look at the location of the group in relation to the spot you were aiming at. If the group is lower than where you were aiming, it has to be moved up. If it left of the aiming point, it has to be moved to the right. Same for each opposite direction (down and left). Figure out which way you have to move the group (up or down, left or right), and then look at the body of the RMR. It should have two different adjustment screws, one on top for up and down, the other on the side for left and right. There should also be an arrow, indicating one of the two directions, on the sight's body near each adjustment screw.

My RMR is a different model than yours, so you MUST check yours to make sure the directions apply in the same way; but on mine, if I move the top screw in a counter-clockwise direction (like unscrewing a screw), it will move the point of impact "Up". If I move the side screw counter-clockwise (unscrewing it), it will move the shot group "Right". I can tell this, because there is an arrow printed near each adjustment screw pointing in the counter-clockwise direction, with the appropriate letter ("U" for Up, and "R" for Right) at the end of the arrow.

So, let's say your shot group was low and left of the aiming point on the target. Turn the top screw counter-clockwise to bring the group "Up" on target, and the side screw counter-clockwise to move the group to the Right on target. How far do you turn the screw? Well, that depends on how far away you are from the target and how far the shot group is away from the aiming point, but you don't need a complicated formula to figure this out. If the group is fairly close to the aiming point, start by giving the adjustment screw a half-turn (make sure you are turning it in the correct direction! This is the most common error in sighting-in a scope or dot sight, moving the adjustment screw the wrong way). If you are quite a distance away from the aiming point, turn the adjustment screw one or two full turns. Then load up 3 more rounds and carefully shoot another group, using the exact same aiming point and shooting position (consistency is important!). If you did everything correctly, the new group should be closer to the aiming point than last time you fired. Repeat the adjustment procedure for both elevation (up and down) and windage (left and right); figure out which way you need to move the group, find the correct adjustment screw, move it in the correct direction, shoot another group, repeat. If, at any point, you move the group too far in any direction, just reverse the last adjustment, and cut it in half to get closer (if you used a full turn clockwise and it moved too far, then use a half-turn counter-clockwise to get it back closer to the aiming point). Using this method, you can just "walk" the group into the center of the aiming point, without having to worry about how much each adjustment "click" is worth at some specific distance.

After you have the group hitting near to the center of the aiming point, then get up and out of the rested position and shoot some more groups. They will undoubtedly be larger groups than the groups you shot from the rested position, and they may be located in a slightly different area of the target, due to the different way you are holding the pistol and operating the trigger in the less-steady position. If you are still shooting relatively tight shot clusters, then go ahead and make some more adjustments to get the group centered on your aiming point. If the shots are much more scattered-out, then you might need to work on your shooting fundamentals until you can get a tight group in the new, less-steady shooting position; after you are shooting well again, THEN make an adjustment to get the group centered.

If you do most of your shooting at a certain distance (like 10 yards), then make your final adjustments while shooting at the same distance.


----------

